# Pm 1022 V



## jdsc (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi,

Giving some serious thought to the PM 1022 V and wanted some first hand feedback from existing owners.
Also considering the Grizzly 10-22 equivalent, G0602 and the variable speed G0752.

Any input would be welcome particularly experience adapting a QC tool post and which threads can it make.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jer (Sep 7, 2015)

hi Jim, I'm in the same boat. I have a PM1030V on order. I can't seem to find any first hand info on the 1022/30 series myself. I hope they are half the machine they are said to be, a lot of people are recommending them but no real owners or reviews yet.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 7, 2015)

jer said:


> hi Jim, I'm in the same boat. I have a PM1030V on order. I can't seem to find any first hand info on the 1022/30 series myself. I hope they are half the machine they are said to be, a lot of people are recommending them but no real owners or reviews yet.




I guess you guys are going to have to both do an in depth review of your new lathes.  I currently have a 7x12 and would love to trade up, but it will not happen for a year or two.


----------



## jdsc (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that others are having the same issue trying to find information on these two lathes. I thought it was me because you can certainly find a huge amount of information on the Grizzly equivalents. I hope existing owners with chime in with their experiences with the PM 1022 /30 so that we can have a better idea of what to expect and perhaps order. Thanks in advance to everyone for their comments and hope to see that first review soon.


----------



## jdsc (Sep 8, 2015)

Jer,

When do you expect your PM 1030V to arrive? And, what made you decide on the 1030 vs 1022? I think I know but would like to hear your reasoning.

Also, did you opt for the QC tool post offered by PM?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jer (Sep 8, 2015)

*Matt said three to four weeks, last week, yes I ordered the PM1030V, $100 made the "upgrade" simple to my thinking and yes I ordered the stand and the QCTP. I started out looking for a 7x14 to 8x16 lathe but my machinist friend with a large lathe and mill "helped" me keep from having to do the old "twofootittis" thing. I may or may not have been happy with one of those but now I hope the 1030 will be just right for my needs/wants. Being a sub-novice level, read nothing since high school, in this field all I know is his large unit with a DRO.*


----------



## jclouden (Sep 17, 2015)

Jim,
I tried to find reviews of the PM1022/1030 also and had no luck.  I researched PM the best I could with favorable results.  As for as the lathe I had my brother in law (a retired master machinist) review all the specs and accessories and he was very impressed with the lathe.  I decided to order the PM1030V and am now waiting  for it to come in (quoted 3 to 4 weeks by Matt).  I don't think that I will need the extra 8 in. but for $100 it didn't make sense not to get the 1030.

Jon


Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsc (Oct 2, 2015)

Any updates on the PM 1030V's that are on order.
I know both Jon and Jer have them on order and I'm anxious to get some first hand comments.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jclouden (Oct 2, 2015)

I got an email from Nicole last Friday (9/25) that the PM1030V lathes are here and awaiting customs.  Once released, they will be trucked to PM and then checked out for sale.  I hope to pick mine up within 1 to 2 weeks from now.  I have my stand designed and am ordering the steel on Monday.  Time to get welding!

Jon


----------



## jdsc (Oct 5, 2015)

Great news Jon. Keep us advised as to your progress. Exciting times.


----------



## NoobCanuk (Oct 14, 2015)

Dang, I actually had a picture of a 1022v  from Matt with a QCTP installed on it.  I somehow missed his email and it went unnoticed for a few months.  I still have to send him a response when I get time.  But I'll post it if I get onto my laptop tonight.  It was a pretty nice looking lathe.  He sent me an email explaining that many guys were requesting the QCTP on that lathe so he had to get it altered a bit for the QCTP to fit on it.  I believe he said it is an AXA sized tool post.  But it sure does make me excited to receive mine now.


----------



## NoobCanuk (Oct 14, 2015)

Takes me forever to download a pic on my fried computer.  But I hope this pic comes through.


----------



## jdsc (Oct 23, 2015)

Any updates on those that have either a PM-1022V or PM-1030V on order? Have you received it and if so can you provide some information as to how things are going with the new "baby"?


----------



## jer (Oct 23, 2015)

My 1030 is on a slow truck from PA. Its should to be here around next Monday, the link Nicole gave me is corrupted and I can't check on its progress. One more thing she said they got no stands with this batch of 1030s so I will have to design and build my own, it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## jdsc (Oct 23, 2015)

I was looking at a tool box at Costco that looks like it might make a good base for a lathe. 

http://www.costco.com/.product.1001...vc=itempageVerticalRight|CategorySiloedViewCP

It's not as tall as some, 37" with a butcher block top and good sized wheels, and at 48" would accommodate a number of the smaller lathes. It's not cheap, but would provide lots of storage.

On another subject, I called Matt at PM to inquire about the PM 1022's  and he said they may not ever get them back in stock. I'm a bit disappointed as that was the size that would  best fit my needs, budget, and available space.

He indicated the 1030 has pretty much taken its place and they currently have inventory of those at this time.


----------



## jer (Oct 23, 2015)

Talk about service Matt sent me an email to help me out but the freight line and my computer aren't talking still. LOL.

I have a good friend that is a retired Master Machinist and owner of a local fab shop. I will give my opinion, which will only be my opinion of what I see, and also more importantly my friends opinion when we get it and have time to use it some. This friend has already cost my over $3300. and I'm not tooled and now we're talking about a mill.

Also the PM1030V is 52 inches if anyone is interested.


----------



## jclouden (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm in Pittsburgh this morning to pick up my 1030V.  I finished welding up the stand for it and got it painted before I left to come up here.  I will post pictures when I get home with the lathe.

Jon


Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jer (Oct 25, 2015)

Matt checked for me and my 1030should be here Monday.


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 25, 2015)

so has it been a long weekend? sort of like the day before Christmas when you were 8 yo?


----------



## jer (Oct 25, 2015)

It was a busy weekend for me, if that was directed at me. Saturday started early due to our last track day of the season and then trying to get to my brothers place by supper time for his birthday, three hours away in the mountains. Then home today, at a reasonable time, due to the wife working tomorrow. But yes I can't wait for it to get here so I can get measurements to start the stand. I will put it on my 2'x5' welding table so we can get it up and running for the time being.


----------



## jclouden (Oct 26, 2015)

I got my 1030V mounted on the stand that I built for it today and started to get everything cleaned up.  I am attaching a few pictures of the stand and lathe.  The stand seems to work very well at this point and supports the lathe at a good height for me.  The stand has a frame made of 2"x2"x1/8" tube, extended feet of 3"x3"x1/8" tube and a 1/4" plate steel top.  I put 220 lb rated casters on it as well as 250 lb rated load levelers.  When the assembly is in position, the load levelers will raise the casters off the floor.  Hopefully tomorrow I can start playing around a little bit.

Jon













Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsc (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful stand and lathe. Nice job and thanks for the pictures.

All you need to do is take that plug that is laying on the top and plug it into that receptacle right behind it.........

Was it that clean when it arrived or did it take some time to clean it up?


----------



## jclouden (Oct 26, 2015)

That's before I started cleaning.  It has a light coat of oil/light grease on the non-painted areas that wipes off fairly easy.  The only problem is the sheer area that needs to be cleaned.  I did run it a little to check it out but playing with it before cleaning makes a mess!!

Jon


----------



## jer (Oct 26, 2015)

I like your stand Jon, it looks like you got the color really close. I just set mine on my 2'x5' welding table, it's not painted and no wheels, just levelers. It will have to do for now.

My crate looked to be in pretty good condition but one bolt in the top had come loose and it let the chip tray hang down so the steady rest could bang it up some, a little touch up paint in a few places will correct the rest. (I have no doubt Matt will make that right, I haven't even had time to email him yet.) What I can tell so far is the 1030V looks to be a really clean built machine, I like what I see.

The lathe was pretty clean and only took a couple of hours to have it ready to set on the stand. I am very happy with look and feel, not to mention the "Heft" of the 1030, three of us put it on the stand, it is pretty heavy for its size.

I'm going to read up tonight and get it up and running tomorrow. I'm pleased so far. More to follow as it happens.


----------



## jdsc (Oct 30, 2015)

Any more updates on your first impressions? Curious as to how it runs, noise level, and accuracy.


----------



## jclouden (Oct 30, 2015)

I have only started working with the lathe at this time.  I can say that noise level is very low (far quieter than any of my woodworking equipment), a quick runout check on the outer rim of the 3 jaw chuck is +/- .002 and there is virtually no vibration.  I will follow up with more info as I use it more.

Jon


----------



## Dan_S (Oct 30, 2015)

jclouden said:


> I can say that noise level is very low (far quieter than any of my woodworking equipment)



Ain't that the truth, my DW735 planer, is defining, even with ear muffs on.


----------



## jer (Oct 30, 2015)

It turned off cold and rainy here and other projects have gotten in the way on my end. I need to do a spindle break in and change the oil out over the weekend if time allows.

The 1030 is most definitely more machine than the mini lathes by x4+. Having been around a few minis, a few older small US lathes, a couple of 9x19s then a few large lathes the PM1030V should be "Just Right" for my needs. Now if the 3/4 size BP clone comes thru I'm set for life. If not it's back to Matt for a mill. Either way I win.


----------



## jdsc (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for the update. It's nice to hear it is quiet. I guess I should re-title this post at PM 1030V. Don't know if you saw my other post, but considering a very nice Atlas 12 x 36 as an alternative to the PM 1030-V. Anyone have any observations or recommendations of one over the other?


----------



## jer (Oct 30, 2015)

Well as a novice in the matter I have one question, will the 10x30 do all you need or will you be able to take advantage of the larger lathe? Just a thought. I'm sure both have their strong points.


----------



## jdsc (Oct 31, 2015)

Right now, either one would do the job just fine. The Atlas/Craftsman is pretty compact even though it has more capacity and a few more inches between centers. At this point it comes down to 6 of 1 or 1/2 a dozen of the other. Pretty much a toss up so it depends if a nice 12 x36 comes along before the urge to order a PM 1030V. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## jer (Oct 31, 2015)

Part of my reasoning in getting a 1030 is the +1" bore, I can work on AR barrels with this lathe. It would be harder on a 3/4" bore lathe to my way of thinking to do what I want it to do. I really wanted a 12x36 (such as the G-4003G) but it is out of my price range, twice the price, at this time. I don't want to run out of money before I run out of retirement.

This lathe and a medium size mill and I'm set to go.


----------

